

Ask HN: Test the market using Facebook / iPhone - jdr5

I am looking to launch an application / website and was thinking if i can gain traction on Facebook or iPhone it would more likely be successful as a stand alone site<p>What are some others thoughts on testing the market and do you agree?
======
bullseye
Without knowing what your application does, it's likely you're not going to
get very good advice.

